

How New Autoworkers Became Second-Class Employees - shahocean
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-05/uaw-automakers-contract-tier-2-workers-are-hot-issue?hootPostID=af766ca3cef8bb6c124283adbd5c9843

======
therobot24
Unfortunately this article probably won't get much rise out of the SV crowd.
It's easy to say that more education merits more salary or that the US is
moving to a service economy, etc. Further, it's even easier to ignore when
you're not living next to a stamping plant.

My uncle is a factory worker for the Ford Mustang plant, and he easily clocks
in 60 hours a week. I won't compare the specifics or 'toughness' of his job
with anything myself or many of the other HN readers do, rather instead touch
on the corporate culture. The best way i can describe it, as it's been
describe to me (yes, yes..i'm aware this is hearsay), is a lack of control.

Imagine you are taking the bus to an interview, but it's running late..really
late. There isn't an Uber or Lyft or Sidecar ride that'll get you in time. You
call and no one is answering, the receptionist must be out. That sinking
feeling that you're going to blow it is soul crushing. You later make contact
and your heart is racing to try to explain, but they picked someone else
already. It's over.

While the union represents the workers, it also creates a very 'us versus
them' attitude, and when contracts are negotiated then that's it...those are
now the rules. Many of the Tier 2 workers have to sit and wait for that bus,
no matter how late it's going to be, each day until a new contract is in
place.

